# 26" Jugend-MTB?



## votecstoepsl (23. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen.

Da Junior nun langsam echt zu groß für 24" ist, sind wir nun am schauen nach einem 26" MTB.

Allerdings muss nun zeitgleich auch ein neues Auto her, also sollte sich der Preis echt im Rahmen halten.

Ich habe schon die üblichen Verdächtigen im www durchsucht aber bis dato nix passendes gefunden. Könnte jemand evtl. noch einen Tipp abgeben, oder hat jemand noch was (brauchbares) Gebrauchtes dastehen?

Stefan


----------



## Y_G (23. Mai 2011)

denke mal Du solltest den Leuten hier einen Preisrahmen vorgeben. Wie soll sonst jemand etwas dazu sagen? Vielleicht liegen ja 2500 noch im Machbaren oder vielleicht nur 800 ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (23. Mai 2011)

Ja, stimmt..... sorry.

2500,- wäre es mir das Hobby logisch wert, aber meinem Bankmenschen nicht. 

Es sollte sich im Einstiegsbereich bewegen. setze mal bis 500,- an. In erster Linie benötigen wir ja nur Rahmen, Gabel, Räder... Also alles was sich bei 24" zu 26" ändert. Alles andere liegt ja als Ersatzteile hier zu Hauf rum.  Da bekommt man schon was zusammen.

Deshalb ist ein Gebrauchtes auch gern gesehen. Schaltung, Bremsen uninteressant!


----------



## Baby Taxi (31. Mai 2011)

schau mal bei Lucky Bike im I-Net nach, da habe ich für meinen Größen ein CUBE ACID für 550 geschossen. War halt "nur" das 2010 Modell. Mit ein wenig kostenneutralem abspecken bin ich auf unter 11kg gekommen.


----------



## Pan Tau (31. Mai 2011)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> Ja, stimmt..... sorry.
> 
> 2500,- wäre es mir das Hobby logisch wert, aber meinem Bankmenschen nicht.
> 
> ...



Bei diesem Limit würde ich mal bei Canyon nach einem Rahmenset im Outlet suchen: http://www.canyon.com/outlet/liste.html?type=frame_mtb.

Einen Laufradsatz aus 2010 kriegst Du dann bei den üblichen Versendern.


----------



## El Papa (31. Mai 2011)

Das Rahmenset von Canyon hat aber die Dart drin und die ist bleischwer. Ich habe gerade ein Carver Pure ltd zur Vervollständigung der Familienmobilität gekauft und bei Hibike ne Tora TK dazu. Mit nem neuen Innenlager und alten Kurbeln und anderen Reifen sind wir nun bei ca. 13 Kg. Viel weniger wirds nur wenn man komplett aufbaut. Ich empfehle in der Preisklasse auf jeden Fall Felgenbremsen. Weniger anfällig, günstig, leicht.


----------



## Diman (31. Mai 2011)

Quantec Superlight Rahmen für 200,-


----------

